# Can't remove a Trojan Grayware virus



## JMACK44035 (Feb 17, 2008)

I have Trend Micro Anti-virus plus anti spyware 2008. The ATV continues to find a Troj_Grayware virus, but is unable to correct the problem. I ran the ATV in safe mode and showed errors but no virus. I then take it out of safe mode to scan, and find the virus is still there. Can this be corrected and what can I do?:4-dontkno


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

JMACK44035 said:


> I have Trend Micro Anti-virus plus anti spyware 2008. The ATV continues to find a Troj_Grayware virus, but is unable to correct the problem. I ran the ATV in safe mode and showed errors but no virus. I then take it out of safe mode to scan, and find the virus is still there. Can this be corrected and what can I do?:4-dontkno


Are you able to boot using a Linux LiveCD such as Ubuntu or Knoppix, and manually remove the file that is infected?

If not, what is stopping you from backing up your files and then formating and installing a fresh copy of Windows?

Then buy something like Acronis Trueimage and make an image of your clean system in case this ever happens again.


----------



## etutor (Apr 17, 2008)

Trend scan picked up "troj_grayware" on my xp system last night and couldn't fix...also got pounded about for about a half hour from some credit card grabber...:4-dontkno


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Please start a new thread etutor in our General Computer Security board.

Also, as a future note, if you have an issue yourself - even if it is related to another issue in another thread - please start a new thread instead of posting in the pre-existing thread. This is to prevent pre-existing issues with the originating poster from being derailed and will better service both of you.


----------



## rbandboy (Aug 1, 2008)

Out of curiosity, do either of you "infected" users have SwiftSwitch installed on your computers? For those of you that don't know what this is, it's an out-of-browser Runescape client <http://www.runescape.com> (MMORPG, medieval).


----------

